# Returnabe bottles



## Embee (Apr 9, 2018)

Does any bottling plant use returnable bottles?
i have Dr Pepper, Frostie Root Beer, and NuGrape bottles.


----------



## RCO (Apr 9, 2018)

as on today ? that still uses returnable bottles ? 

the last one I heard of was Prince Edward island in Canada , they still used glass bottles and had a deposit on them until maybe 10 or so years ago, aluminum cans were banned there until 2008  . think it was cause island was so small there was no dump space . 

from what I read they still have a 10 cent deposit on all beverage containers but glass bottles are not being used by the major bottlers anymore but cans and plastic are


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 9, 2018)

RCO said:


> as on today ? that still uses returnable bottles ?
> 
> the last one I heard of was Prince Edward island in Canada , they still used glass bottles and had a deposit on them until maybe 10 or so years ago, aluminum cans were banned there until 2008  . think it was cause island was so small there was no dump space .
> 
> from what I read they still have a 10 cent deposit on all beverage containers but glass bottles are not being used by the major bottlers anymore but cans and plastic are


Most provinces (unlike Ontario) do still have deposits on soda bottles and there are still a lot of smaller companies which use glass, as well as Coke and Pepsi and them which still put out overpriced glass bottle versions, but I don't know of any companies that still actually reuse the bottles rather than grinding them down for recycling.  When I buy soda on occasion it's usually from the smaller bottlers that use glass but I've never come across a heavy reusable bottle.  The one exception is the Mexican sodas that still come in reusable glass bottles but once they make it up here they aren't getting reused anymore.


----------



## RCO (Apr 10, 2018)

there is still places here that use glass , mostly smaller operations ( is a local ginger ale that comes in glass )  and some "novelty " type pop , you can buy pop shoppe in glass bottles at the mac's/circle K stores now , stores like the bulk barn also have some pop in glass 


but I don't know of any pop bottlers using returns or having a deposit since at least the early 90's , there used to be 750 ml glass bottles ( which were returnable and had a 25 cent deposit ) but they got rid of those and switched to plastic


----------



## Ken_Riser (Apr 16, 2018)

Embee said:


> Does any bottling plant use returnable bottles?
> i have Dr Pepper, Frostie Root Beer, and NuGrape bottles.


How old nugrape bottles I know somebody give Yu 25 a bottle if I can still or if she's listed cats gifts bartlesville oklahoma the little short nugrape bottles I think there all short lol but she pays well for them if I find her want me send her to Yu ?

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Apr 16, 2018)

Ken_Riser said:


> How old nugrape bottles I know somebody give Yu 25 a bottle if I can still or if she's listed cats gifts bartlesville oklahoma the little short nugrape bottles I think there all short lol but she pays well for them if I find her want me send her to Yu ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


She might be like to old or deceased by now tho 


Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Apr 16, 2018)

Ken_Riser said:


> She might be like to old or deceased by now tho
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


Send a pic of nugrapes if want 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------

